# News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans



## SebastianThoeing (16. Mai 2011)

*News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans


----------



## Detribler (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Fraktion: Neutral geblieben

Level 43 (auf der Mittleren Einstlellung der FCR-Mod)

Ansonsten:

Pro Triss (+Ich glaube, dass Triss die Liebe meines Lebens ist......hoffentlich wird Yennefer da nicht sauer^^)
Adda vom Fluch befreit -> lebt
Vincent Meis vom Fluch befreit -> lebt
Fluch der beiden Schwestern aufgehoben
Bocksfleisch erst ermordet (für mehr XP), dann
Raimund enttarnt, erfolgreiche Autopsie
Abigail gerettet
König der Wilden Jagd im Epilog bekämpft
Berengar lebt (hat auch den Kampf mit Azar Javed überstanden)

Link zum Savegame:

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34411


----------



## makke12345 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Auf wlchem Schwierigkeitsgrad ist der Spielstand ?


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Ich hab den Witcher mehrmals durchgespielt, an mein Savegame komm ich im Moment aber nicht ran  Schade, dass es bisher noch keines gibt was zumindest in den Grundzügen meinem entspricht, sprich Endsequenz des Ordens + Shani + generell gute Gesinnung. Ich hoffe es hat noch jemand was, sonst fang ich wohl ganz ohne Import an :/


----------



## Detribler (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Fraktion: Neutral geblieben

Level 43 (auf der Mittleren Einstlellung der FCR-Mod)

Ansonsten:

Pro Triss (+Ich glaube, dass Triss die Liebe meines Lebens ist......hoffentlich wird Yennefer da nicht sauer^^)
Adda vom Fluch befreit -> lebt
Vincent Meis vom Fluch befreit -> lebt
Fluch der beiden Schwestern aufgehoben
Bocksfleisch erst ermordet (für mehr XP), dann
Raimund enttarnt, erfolgreiche Autopsie
Abigail gerettet
König der Wilden Jagd im Epilog bekämpft
Berengar lebt (hat auch den Kampf mit Azar Javed überstanden)

Link zum Savegame:
https://rapidshare.com/files/3800818391/The_Witcher_Save.rar


----------



## makke12345 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



Detribler schrieb:


> Fraktion: Neutral geblieben
> 
> Level 43 (auf der Mittleren Einstlellung der FCR-Mod)
> 
> ...



"Wer Mods oder Cheats benutzt hat darf nicht teilnehmen"

UNd dann bei dir "auf den Mittleren Einstellungen der FCR-Mod"

Na wo ist der Fehler ? O.o


----------



## Detribler (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



makke12345 schrieb:


> Detribler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fraktion: Neutral geblieben
> ...


  Dann benutz es halt nicht. Ich habe das Savegame nicht bereitgestellt um etwas zu gewinnen, sondern um Personen, die ihres nichtmehr zur Hand haben zu helfen.
Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass das Savegame beim Import funktioniert; und wenn nicht habe ich sicher keinem mit dem Upload geschaded, also spiel dich nicht so auf! Habe es ja extra dazugeschrieben!


----------



## makke12345 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



Detribler schrieb:


> makke12345 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Detribler schrieb:
> ...



Nichts destotrotz entspricht es nicht den Vorgaben


----------



## diego55 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Vielen Dank für den Save PCGames. Genau so sah auch mein Weg durch das Spiel aus, nur leider hatte ich den Save nicht mehr.


----------



## Andy19 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

*The Witcher-Savegame (Level 35):
*- Beziehung mit Triss (Liebe meines Lebens)
- Alvin zu Triss gebracht
- Prinzessin Adda überlebt
- Vincent Meis vom Fluch befreit
- König der Wilden Jagd bekämpft
- Siegfried lebt
- Fluch der beiden Schwestern aufgehoben
- Vetala lebt
- Abigail lebt
- Berengar gestorben
- Yaevinn nicht unterstützt, gegen Elfen und Zwerge gestellt
- Im Inventar: D'Yaebl und Aerondight

https://rapidshare.com/files/889381580/000009_-_Orden_der_Flammenrose-009.TheWitcherSave


----------



## Krampfkeks (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die das neutral durchgespielt haben?`Ist ja der mit am meisten Leichen gepflasterste Weg...immerhin läuft sichs darauf angenehm


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die das neutral durchgespielt haben?`Ist ja der mit am meisten Leichen gepflasterste Weg...immerhin läuft sichs darauf angenehm


Ich weiß nicht, ob man in diesem Thread vor Spoilern warnen muss/ sollte, aber ich tue es hiermit einfach mal.

*Spoiler!*  

Ich habe es sowohl neutral, als auch auf Seiten der Anderlinge beendet.
Die neutrale Variante ist in der Tat etwas böse, da man (in meinem Fall) die befreundeten Elfen im Stich lässt und fortan alle gegen einen sind, aber im Prinzip sollen sich Hexer nicht in politische Konflikte einmischen, wodurch der Weg schon fast wieder authentisch ist. Allerdings hat Geralt diese Vorgabe zuvor schon häufiger ignoriert, also ist der neutrale Weg wirklich etwas steinig.

Was ich hingegen nie übers Herz gebracht habe, war auf Seiten des Ordens zu spielen. Wie verhält sich Sigfried dann später eigentlich? In den anderen Varianten ist er ja eher durchgeknallt. 
Außerdem arbeitet man dann doch immer für den Bösen, oder?


----------



## eOP (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die das neutral durchgespielt haben?`Ist ja der mit am meisten Leichen gepflasterste Weg...immerhin läuft sichs darauf angenehm


  Ich hab alle wege gespielt und der Neutrale ist nicht der einfachste. Als Neutraler erhält man keinerlei Unterstützung von Scoia'tael oder Flammenrose. Und in Alt Wyzima treschen alle auf dich ein, im Krankenhaus wirst du sogar doppelt vermöbelt!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich Leute die das neutral durchgespielt haben?`Ist ja der mit am meisten Leichen gepflasterste Weg...immerhin läuft sichs darauf angenehm


Na klar. Witcher-Style!   Aber "angenehm" war das nicht gerade.


----------



## Whizark (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Wow bis auf Siegfrieds Tod ist das Savegame genau wie meins damals. Danke Felix.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> *Spoiler!*
> 
> Was ich hingegen nie übers Herz gebracht habe, war auf Seiten des Ordens zu spielen. Wie verhält sich Sigfried dann später eigentlich? In den anderen Varianten ist er ja eher durchgeknallt.
> Außerdem arbeitet man dann doch immer für den Bösen, oder?


Spoiler-Gefahr!

Siegfried ist klasse, ich fand den immer gut! Ich hab mich erst in Akt 4 vom neutralen Weg verabschiedet und auf die Seite des Ordens gestellt. Nachdem man den Ordensführer am Ende erledigt hat, wird Siegfried neuer Großmeister des Ordens.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Spoiler-Gefahr!
> 
> Siegfried ist klasse, ich fand den immer gut! Ich hab mich erst in Akt 4 vom neutralen Weg verabschiedet und auf die Seite des Ordens gestellt. Nachdem man den Ordensführer am Ende erledigt hat, wird Siegfried neuer Großmeister des Ordens.


Nun, wenn du dich damals für diesen Weg entschieden hast, könnte dir das in TW2 _vielleicht _einen kleinen Vorteil bringen.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> chbdiablo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler-Gefahr!
> ...



Och menno, wie ich schon vorher geschrieben haben, ich habe im Moment meinen Spielstand nicht und es gibt anscheinend auch niemand mit einem ähnlichen Spielstand, mach mich doch nicht noch mehr verrückt, zu mal die Premium Schachtel schon neben mir liegt und der Patch installiert ist!    

edit: Falls du vor Mitternacht noch antwortest, wie ist denn der Spielstart ohne Import? Kann man aus 3 Ausgangssituationen wählen, die den Endsequenzen aus TW1 entsprechen? Wirkt sich die Liebschat aus Teil 1 überhaupt aus wenn man sie importiert? (wär für mich ganz nett zu wissen, dann könnte ich auch einen Orden + Triss Spielstand importieren ^^ )


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chbdiablo schrieb:
> ...


Klar antworte ich vorher. Bin heute und morgen eh im Witcher-Modus. Also her mit den Fragen.    

Mach dich nicht verrückt wegen dem Spielstand. Ja, wenn du ihn nicht hast, dann wird es manche Details geben, die vllt nicht ganz zu deiner Vorgeschichte passen. Aber in der Summe ist das echt nicht kriegsentscheidend - die Hauptquest bleibt davon - soweit ich weiß - völlig unberührt. Beispiel: Es macht an einer bestimmten Stelle einen kleinen Unterschied, ob du Siegfried getötet hast oder nicht - allerdings verläuft die Quest deshalb nicht grundlegend anders, du hast höchstens einen zusätzlichen Kampf oder sowas in der Art. An anderer Stelle lobt dich Foltest dafür, dass du seine Tochter Adda gerettet hast - wenn du kein Savegame importiert hast, wird Foltest jedoch davon ausgehen, dass Adda tot ist. Der Dialog ändert sich an der Stelle also für ein paar Sätze - mehr nicht. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es noch andere Dinge gibt, die sich auswirken, von denen ich aber noch gar nichts mitbekommen habe. Gestern hat mir CD Projekt zum Beispiel geschrieben, dass Shani irgendwo im Spiel auftauchen kann. Ich hab sie jedoch nirgendswo gesehen - und wir haben es immerhin 4x durchgespielt. Dürfte also mit dem Savegame zu tun haben.   

Wenn du hier in den Kommentaren kein Savegame für dich findest, schau doch mal nach dem Link zu World of Players, den du weiter oben findest. Vielleicht gibt's da ja einen Spielstand, der dir gefällt. 

Felix
PC Games

edit: Ich habe den Spielstart auf drei Arten ausprobiert: Ohne importiertes Savegame, einmal mit einem Neutralen Spielstand (Triss zugeneigt) und einmal einem Pro-Anderlinge (Shani zugeneigt) - bei allen drei Varianten war der Anfang identisch.


----------



## Andy19 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chbdiablo schrieb:
> ...


Ist der Patch schon da? Woher?


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Danke für die Infos. Auf WoP bin ich schon seit Tagen am Lauern. "Meinen" Spielstand gibts aber leider nicht, ich werde dann aber wohl einen recht ähnlichen Ordensspielstand importieren, bei dem eben Triss anstatt Shani ausgewählt wurde, die Liebschaft macht ja wohl wenig aus und lieber so als ganz ohne Spielstand 

Der Patch wird automatisch geladen wenn du jetzt den Launcher startest und einfach auf OK klickst.


----------



## Andy19 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Der Patch wird automatisch geladen wenn du jetzt den Launcher startest und einfach auf OK klickst.


  ??? Hast du die CE?
Wenn ich TW2 starte kommt sofort die Abfrage für den Aktivierungsschlüssel, dieses Fenster schließt sich bis jetzt aber ohne Meldung. Den Launcher kann ich noch nicht starten, oder?


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Ich hab die Premium Edition.
War bei mir bis gestern auch so, Fenster schließt sich einfach.
Heute hab ich aber auf OK geklickt und er hat das Update geladen, müsste eigentlich bei dir auch gehen.


----------



## Andy19 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*



chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hab die Premium Edition.
> War bei mir bis gestern auch so, Fenster schließt sich einfach.
> Heute hab ich aber auf OK geklickt und er hat das Update geladen, müsste eigentlich bei dir auch gehen.


OK, jetzt geht es. Heute Vormittag gings noch nicht. Danke.


----------



## RasputinMaskulin (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Wo muss man denn das Savegame hinkopieren? In den Witcher 2 Ordner oder muss man erst The Witcher neuinstalliert und in dessen Savegameordner kopieren?


----------



## CyberCore (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Savegame von "THE WITCHER ENHANCED" kleiner Auszug aus der Info.txt:

Gesinnung: PRO für Anderlinge
Beziehung mit Triss
Prinzessin Adda überlebt
Vincent Meis vom Fluch befreit
König der wilden Jagd bekämpft
Siegfried getötet
Von der Herrin des Sees zum göttlichen Ritter geschlagen worden
Vetala getötet
Abigail ihrem Schicksal überlassen
Yaevinn unterstützt
Alle Quests erfolgreich abgeschlossen! Spielfortschritt 100%!


Ausgerüstet mit:

> Rabes Rüstung der Elfen
> Schwert "Aerondight" von der Herrin des Sees
> Runenaxt aus Karbon
> Zwergenaxt aus Karbon
> Schwert "D'yaebl"
> Schwert "Runensihill aus Mahakam"

hier geht's zum Download: https://rapidshare.com/files/1968312002/CC_The_Witcher_Enhanced_100__Savegame.rar

Info.txt liegt bei für komplette Inventarübersicht.


----------



## CyberCore (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - The Witcher 2: Savegame-Börse für Rollenspiel-Fans*

Ich sah gerade einen Post mit Level Angabe - ich füge das mal schnell hinzu: "Level 63 - "Legendärer Hexer Stufe 3" mit 2.041.404 EX-Points.


----------

